# MTB Verleih in der Nähe von Bamberg gesucht..



## passuff (21. August 2020)

Wir sind nächste Woche in Bamberg zum Biken und sind noch auf der Suche nach einem MTB-Verleiher. Was sich anfangs leicht anhört gestaltet sich nun doch schwierig. Google lieferte mir nichts aber evtl. weiß man vor Ort mehr? 
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. August 2020)

passuff schrieb:


> Wir sind nächste Woche in Bamberg zum Biken und sind noch auf der Suche nach einem MTB-Verleiher. Was sich anfangs leicht anhört gestaltet sich nun doch schwierig. Google lieferte mir nichts aber evtl. weiß man vor Ort mehr?
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
> 
> Gruß


Hallo!
Ist zwar nicht in direkte Nähe aber auch nicht so weit weg...





						Fichtelrad - eBike-Verleih, Touren & Kurse
					

E-Bike-Verleih und Touren im Fichtelgebirge. Nach der Fahrt exzellenter Kaffee in Barista-Qualität in unserem Cafe.




					www.fichtelrad.de
				



Und deshalb vielleicht wirklich eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passuff (21. August 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist zwar nicht in direkte Nähe aber auch nicht so weit weg...
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht super aus aber da wir aus dem Raum Frankfurt anreisen ist das dann doch ein bisschen viel Umweg (+1h). Vl gibt es ja doch noch etwas näheres.
Danke!!


----------



## LeFritzz (21. August 2020)

passuff schrieb:


> Sieht super aus aber da wir aus dem Raum Frankfurt anreisen ist das dann doch ein bisschen viel Umweg (+1h). Vl gibt es ja doch noch etwas näheres.
> Danke!!








						Radverleih Fränkische Schweiz - Aktiv Reisen - Outdoor erleben
					

Fahrradverleih Fränkische Schweiz, Fahrräder aller Art mieten, mit oder ohne elektrischem Motor, Mountainbike, E-Bike, E-Mountainbike, Touren- und Kinderrad.




					www.aktiv-reisen.com


----------



## passuff (21. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Radverleih Fränkische Schweiz - Aktiv Reisen - Outdoor erleben
> 
> 
> Fahrradverleih Fränkische Schweiz, Fahrräder aller Art mieten, mit oder ohne elektrischem Motor, Mountainbike, E-Bike, E-Mountainbike, Touren- und Kinderrad.
> ...


Perfekt - ich habe soeben 5 Fullies gebucht. Danke !!!


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. August 2020)

passuff schrieb:


> Perfekt - ich habe soeben 5 Fullies gebucht. Danke !!!


Ende gut - alles gut! Schöne Zeit in Franken!


----------



## Marsu89 (9. März 2022)

Weiß auch jemand einen Verleih, der auch Bio-MTB's vermietet? Also ohne E? 
Mir ist vom Ochsenkopf bekannt, dass es dort welche gibt. Ich suche einen Verleiher in Nürnberg oder alternativ in der Fränkischen. 

Würd mich freuen. 
VG


----------

